

Alice and Wonderland: REST and Web UI for Rabbit MQ - henryl
http://willcodeforfoo.com/2009/07/13/announcing-alice/

======
sailormoon
Really cool, thanks. Looking forward to seeing where this goes.

Not _quite_ ready for prime time yet, though. Crashes on this MBP - well, kind
of runs, but error messages everywhere and something spinning uselessly at
about 50% CPU. Still, works :D

And another interesting thing is this "Sammy" JS framework, which I hadn't
seen before. I'll definitely be checking that out further; you had me at
"Sinatra for jQuery" ...

